# EMOTIVA



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I just read an article in the HI FI secrets forum that the Emotiva UPA5 600ua cant possibly push 125 watts x 5. The person said that it can only do maybe 90 watts x5 but more like 80 x5. He also claimed to have done extensive research on it. Can anyone one of you experts dispute this claim... or better yet clarify it for me? Thanks in advance.:unbelievable:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All of the reviews i've read about emotiva have been positive. I just got an XPA5 claimed at 200x5 and i would say it's a fairly true number as my speakers have never sounded so good and played so loud and clean. Also even if the numbers are off a bit you still can't beat the dollar to watt ratio as there is almost no product out there that can do what they do at that price range even the most power packed AVR can't do what an outboard amp can do. I would love to read that test report you are talking about but like i said everthing i've seen and read has been nothing but positive.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What is the forum called, i'm very curious to read this. I typed in hifi forum with the only results coming back being Secrets of home theater and hi fidelity :huh:.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://emotiva.com/upa5/UPA-5 8 ohm.pdf

See the third page. Shows the output of all channels with all channels driven.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To save folks the read, though it is a good one, exceeds rated power w/ 1KHz wave at ~1% distortion.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just like the XPA5 it also exeeds it's rated power, truley a great product from the short amount of time i've had it and the folks at Emotiva are some of the freindlyst people around. :clap:. I am however still interested in reading the article that was mentiond in post #1.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

It,s called secrets of home fidelity UPA-5 review


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This article: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/824-emotiva-upa-5.html

??

I'm not finding anything about it not meeting power specs, but I just gave it a quick once over.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll Have to give it a read.:T


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The questioning of the power ratings is in the reader comments after the review. Basically someone is saying that Emotiva's rating is for all channels at 1000hz only, and not a full-band rating (20hz to 20khz). His argument is that the transformer is too small to provide the rated power at full-band.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That's a bummer because there's nothing I like more than listening to the "full-bandwidth pick noise sonata" at 105db.

Seriously though, he's probably right, but it doesn't matter a whole lot because a) full-bandwidth ratings are rare, and b) they aren't very indicative of real world use, or at least only slightly more so than single-band. If anyone stumbles across full-bandwidth tests for the Emotiva anything, please let us know, but the real-world implications are pretty limited.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

eugovector said:


> That's a bummer because there's nothing I like more than listening to the "full-bandwidth pick noise sonata" at 105db.


Was that Beethoven or Mozart?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

chas said:


> Was that Beethoven or Mozart?


Helmholtz actually.


----------

